# Current home set up



## Simon Pearson (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi Folks I'm recently new on here, thought I'd post a pic of my machines picked up broken/not working last year and now stripped and completely rebuilt.

Isomac Tea rebuilt early last year and has been taken all over uk in our horsebox sometimes pulling

30 to 40 shots a day for friends with no issues, Isomac Millennium rebuilt about four months ago stays

at home, pleased with performance of both after scaling down from Fracino Classic ( also rebuilt ) which was just a little too big for home use and Brasilia Portofino, both single group machines.


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Simon Pearson said:


> Hi Folks I'm recently new on here, thought I'd post a pic of my machines picked up broken/not working last year and now stripped and completely rebuilt.
> 
> Isomac Tea rebuilt early last year and has been taken all over uk in our horsebox sometimes pulling
> 
> ...


OK guys I'll be the fall guy!! What does one machine do that the other doesn't?







And yes I am the thick one having reread the quote:exit:


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

mark8805 said:


> OK guys I'll be the fall guy!! What does one machine do that the other doesn't?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One can drive a horse box


----------



## Simon Pearson (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi Mark, both very similar to be honest, internally very similar apart from Millenium has slightly inclined boiler, not leaving Tea in truck to freeze up over winter and tend to favour that machine perhaps as I've used it more, now find myself using it at home as well. Impressed with simplicity of Isomac's, the Tea's just seriously heavy lol


----------



## Simon Pearson (Oct 19, 2018)

Which it could Nicknak, save me a lot of trouble lol


----------



## TheMechanic (Jan 28, 2019)

Wow very nice.. I've not even started yet.. aaarrrrgggg


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

Lovely setup I've sent a picture to my wife so my plans will seem tame


----------

